# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Olldashi apo Rama?

## DYDRINAS

Tashme dy partite kryesore shqiptare kane paraqitur disa nga kandidaturat per kryetaret e bashkive dhe komunave, per zgjedhjet e ardhshme lokale qe priten te mbahen ne janar 2007.
Por konkurenca me e forte pritet te zhvillohet ne Tirane, ku per PD-dhe koalicionin e djathte do te kandidoje z.Sokol Olldashi, ndersa per PS-ne dhe koalicionin e majte do te kandidoje z.Edvin Rama.
Perballe njeri-tjetrit do te jene Olldashi - ministri me i suksesshem e qeverise Berisha dhe kryetari aktual i Bashkise dhe njekohesisht kryetar i PS-se Rama.

Kush do te fitoje postin e kryetarit te Bashkise se Tiranes?

Olldashi i suksesshem si minister apo Rama qe drejton Tiranen qe dy mandate e tash kandidon per here te trete?

A do te votoje Tirana serish per Edi Ramen apo do te zgjedhe nje kryetar te ri?



SOKOL OLLDASHI

Ministër i Brendshëm



Datëlindja: 17. 12. 1972

Vendlindja: Durrës

Vendbanimi: Tiranë

Gjendja civile: I martuar me dy djem





ARSIMI DHE KUALIFIKIMI



2004

    - Kolegji i Mbrojtjes, pranë Komandës së Doktrinave  (Politikat e Sigurimit Kombetar)



Tetor 1991 - Qershor 1995

    Fakulteti i Drejtësisë, Universiteti i Tiranës. 

    (Diplomuar jurist).

Shtator 1987 – Qershor 1991

    Shkolla e Mesme e Përgjithshme, “Naim Frashëri”, Durrës. (Diplomuar me “Medaljen e Artë”).



GJUHET E HUAJA : 

    Anglisht, Italisht  



EKSPERIENCA  PROFESIONALE


Nëntor 1999 – Qershor 2001

    Kryeredaktor në Televizionin ATN1.

  Tetor 1995 - Nëntor 1999

    Zëvendëskryeredaktor për politikën në gazetën "Albania".

Tetor 1994 - Janar 1996

    Reporter pranë Agjencisë Telegrafike Shqiptare (ATSH). 



VEPRIMTARI POLITIKE



Maj 2002 – ne vazhdim

    Kryetar i Forumit Rinor të Partisë Demokratike (FRPD)



Maj 2005 - ne vazhdim

    Kryetar i Partisë Demokratike të Tiranës.

Qershor 2001 – Maj 2005

    Deputet i Kuvendit të Shqipërisë



    Nënkryetar i Komisionit të Përhershëm të Mandateve, Imunitetit dhe Regullores në Kuvendin e Shqipërisë



    Anëtar i Komisionit të punëve të jashtme në Kuvendin e Shqipërisë



    Kryetar i Komisionit Hetimor për shqyrtimin e ligjshmërisë së përdorimit të fondeve publike dhe të ardhurave të tjera në Ministrinë e Kulturës dhe Bashkinë e Tiranës për periudhën 1992-2002, si dhe zbatimin e ligjshmërisë për zhvillimin urbanistik në Tiranë në periudhën 1992-2002.



    Anëtar i Komisionit Bipartizan për shqyrtimin e vërejtjeve dhe rekomandimeve të Raportit Përfundimtar të OSBE/ODIHR-it për zgjedhjet parlamentare të qershorit 2001



Korrik 2005 – ne vazhdim

    Deputet i Kuvendit te Shqipërisë, zgjedhur në zonën elektorale 26.

----------


## goldian

tirana voton edi ramen dhe as mos ti shkoje mendja njeriu se do rivalizoje me edin
une sjam tirans por nga ato kontakte qe kam me miq nga tirana as qe diskutohet
fitorja e edit

----------


## ELDORADO

*olldashi Mer Ka Per Te Fituar Dhe Duhet Te Fitoje,ca Edi Rama Thoni Ju Mer Boll U Lodhem Me Ket*

----------


## AlbaneZ

Olldashi per mua  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## oliinter

hahahahahaha se eshte minister i policeve prandaj ka per te fitu ky olldashi mer? 


EDVIN RAMA 3 HERE KRYETAR BASHKIE

----------


## DiGiTeX

Te jemi te gjithe sa me te sinqerte dhe jo te flasim kuturu ne Tirane do fitoj ai qe punon dhe jo ai qe ka lidhje me krimin dhe kriminelet e skafistat e vlores !

Fitorja e Edvin Rames ne Tirane eshte nje fitore per gjithe shqiperine dhe jo vetem per Tiranen!

Nqs Sokol Olldashi do te ishte i rregjistruar ne kete forum dhe ai vete ne ndergjegjen e tij e ka te sigurt humbjen perball rivalit Rama!


I uroj suksese Edi Rames !

VISI !

----------


## Forumisti

Pse horrat do vem ne krye te Tiranes
jo 4 milion dollar e 4000 police ti japi berisha olldashit po edhe sikur tja jape inverse dmth 4000 USD e 4 milion police prap sfiton me shume se 40% ai

----------


## kolombi

Me mire horrat sepse keta horrat do ua mbledhin kryehajduteve si Ed Rama dhe gjithe kolera e kuqe qe i vjen mbrapa.
Tirana nuk modernizohet,as nuk behet me bukur ne syte e kujdo,me pese pallate te lyera si bojrat e Van Gohg,as me qindra pallate ca me leje e ca pa leje,duke e shendrruar Tiranen ne nje kryeqytet betoni e tulle,pa pike gjelberimi e pa pike arkitekture.

----------


## Gunnar

o qazim vetem PD-istet e therrasin Edvin Rama. 
robi e ka bere te ditur qe e ka emrin Edi Rama po sic duket kjo do jete edhe pika e fokusimit te demokrateve gjate (anti) fushates elektorale per tiranen :P

Personalisht them te vazhdojme me Ramen se Olldashi seshte gje tjeter vecse nje vegel qorre ne dore te Berishes.

nese do kishte dale ndonje tjeter nga e majta sdo ishte keq po keshtu sic kane ardhur punet me duket shume e pamundur qe te zgjedhin ndonje rob te hajrit (te paperlyer) per kesilloj posti. dhe kjo eshte e vlefshme per te dyja krahet e politikes.

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

Eshte shume e cuditeshme menyra e prezantimit te kandidateve. Z. Qazim Rudi te te vij turp pak nga shoqeria ketu se ke hapur nje sondazh dhe prezanto vetem njerin dhe jo te dy. 

Do jete shume e poshter nese dhe TVSH-ja dhe tv e tjera gjate fushates elektorale  do bojne prezantim sic i prezantove ti ketu ne forum.


P.S Forumi mund te votoj ke te doj  por Tirona ene tironcit votojne vetem Edin ene pike.

----------


## hope31

uroj qe te votohet me i miri
kete e dine vetem tiranasit dhe vetem ata

a jane te kenaqur dhe duan te vazhdojne me E.Ramen
apo duan te provojne te ndryshojne se ndoshta behet me mire ku i dihet

----------


## goldian

[QUOTE=vagabondo_nyc 
Do jete shume e poshter nese dhe TVSH-ja dhe tv e tjera gjate fushates elektorale  do bojne prezantim sic i prezantove ti ketu ne forum.
[/QUOTE]
po ke shume te drejte
po edhe sikur te beje tvsh te njejtin prezantim edit nuk ja ndie fare
une sjam i politizuar po vete tiransit e mbeshtesin edin shume
une mendoj vetem ndonje termet e ben te fitoj kol olldashin

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Edi Rama sapo ti mbaroje mandati qe ka si Kryetar Bashkie do te hetohet per cdo gje qe ka bere ne kaq vite ne pushtet.

----------


## tirons

Tgjith do te hetohen mos e kini merak. Akoma me lajtmotivet e sales ju... Tgjith do te hetohen vertet por kur te vdesin ama, atehere do behet gjyqi i madh per secilin. Sa i perket Tiranes cfar ka bere Edi Rama se kishte bere njeri me pare dhe shihet qarte se sa ka ndryshuar kryeqyteti yne kshuqe pa pik dyshimi fiton Edi. Ju ftoj ti leni llafet boshe sa ka marr rryshfet nga ky e sa nga ky tjetri, duhet te kalojme me nje faze tjeter, ti gjykojme njerezit nga puna e jo nga llafet. Jam i bindur qe Tirana europiane qe po ndertohet do dije te votoje pro progresit...

----------


## bebushja

Edi Rama Ska Nevoj  Per Prezantim  Se Prezanton VeteN Ne Ato Qe Ka Ber Per Tironen
Dhe As Mos Ti Shkoj Ne Mendje Askujt Se Tirona Pa Edin Do Ishte Kjo Qe Eshte. Vota Ime Per Ed Ramen Prandaj Do Vij Aty Ti Jap Voten  Ne Janar :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Kur nuk dini se nga kush eshte bere Tirana mos beni si eksperta. 

Lumin e Lanes e ka bere Koco Kokedhima kshu qe Edi Rama ska asnje merite per te, Per ke ka merite ai aman per ato pallate lara lara apo .....?

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

clay menova je...apo bo sikur je miop?
pse nuk krahaso tironen 99 me elbasonin99 dhe tirona06 me elbasani06

nejse politika eshte opinion dhe gjithekush ka nje te tille!

----------


## DYDRINAS

> Eshte shume e cuditeshme menyra e prezantimit te kandidateve. Z. Qazim Rudi te te vij turp pak nga shoqeria ketu se ke hapur nje sondazh dhe prezanto vetem njerin dhe jo te dy. 
> 
> Do jete shume e poshter nese dhe TVSH-ja dhe tv e tjera gjate fushates elektorale  do bojne prezantim sic i prezantove ti ketu ne forum.
> 
> 
> P.S Forumi mund te votoj ke te doj  por Tirona ene tironcit votojne vetem Edin ene pike.



Kerkova ne internet dhe tek faqja e Bashkise se Tiranes, po nuk gjeta nje CV te hajrit per ta sjelle. Kishte dicka tek Wikipedia po nuk ishte e nivelit per ta sjelle per prezantim.
Nese keni mundesine gjeni nje CV dhe ta vendosim ne forum.

Kerkoj ndjese per mungesen e informacionit.

----------


## DYDRINAS

> o qazim vetem PD-istet e therrasin Edvin Rama. 
> robi e ka bere te ditur qe e ka emrin Edi Rama po sic duket kjo do jete edhe pika e fokusimit te demokrateve gjate (anti) fushates elektorale per tiranen :P
> 
> Personalisht them te vazhdojme me Ramen se Olldashi seshte gje tjeter vecse nje vegel qorre ne dore te Berishes.
> 
> nese do kishte dale ndonje tjeter nga e majta sdo ishte keq po keshtu sic kane ardhur punet me duket shume e pamundur qe te zgjedhin ndonje rob te hajrit (te paperlyer) per kesilloj posti. dhe kjo eshte e vlefshme per te dyja krahet e politikes.



Tek Wikipedia shkruhet Edvin Rama:
http://sq.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edi_Rama

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> clay menova je...apo bo sikur je miop?
> pse nuk krahaso tironen 99 me elbasonin99 dhe tirona06 me elbasani06
> 
> nejse politika eshte opinion dhe gjithekush ka nje te tille!



vagabondo_nyc, nese je ne NYC je vertet per te te qare hallin. 
Nese nuk je me ne NYC duhet te jesh injorant sa te mos shikosh realitetin se cfare po behet. 

Kalofsh mire e shko voto per Edi Ramen sepse ai e beri Tiranen Kryeqytet. Sa per info per Elbasanin flasim pasi te behet rruga Elbasan-Tirane.

----------

